# Wood Magazine claims Jet 1221 vibrates



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 3, 2015)

I am reading the recent Wood Magazine that came in the mail (issue 230) and there is a review of 12" midi lathes. 

The reviewer claims that he experienced significant vibration with the 1221 when using a chuck or faceplate.    He believes that the cause is a narrow shoulder on the spindle threads comparative to others.   He was apparently told by jet that they will widen it in the future. 

He claims that moving the chuck to another lathe solved the vibration. 

I was surprised to read this as I've found my lathe very smooth.  

Has anybody else found this?    I'm wondering whether his test lathe had an issue.


----------



## Josh Reid (Feb 3, 2015)

I was surprised also when I read that. I have had the opportunity to work on 5 different Jet 1221s and I have never experienced that problem. I found that article very interesting.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 3, 2015)

One interesting small 'knock' on the Jet was well was that it doesn't have a stopped key way on the quill to prevent it from being overextended and possibly coming out while drilling.  

This seems to be a valid point.  

Otherwise they gave the jet high marks for all the other categories.  They gave the top pick to Delta and Rikon which Het being edges out only because of those two factors.


----------



## Old Codger (Feb 3, 2015)

It sounds to me that the chuck on the 1221 had a cheap adapter insert.  I've had one like this and have read that several others have had the same issue and had to replace them with Technatool insert.  I've had my 1221VS for over a year now and haven't had an issue with vibration at any speed unless I put an unbalanced chunk of wood on it!  ;>)


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 3, 2015)

Old Codger said:


> It sounds to me that the chuck on the 1221 had a cheap adapter insert.  I've had one like this and have read that several others have had the same issue and had to replace them with Technatool insert.  I've had my 1221VS for over a year now and haven't had an issue with vibration at any speed unless I put an unbalanced chunk of wood on it!  ;>)



The author claims moving the chuck to another lathe eliminated the vibration.


----------



## F6maniac (Feb 3, 2015)

My 1221VS runs smooooth!


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm plenty happy with mine.  I use the heck out of it and haven't noticed any vibration.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 3, 2015)

I wonder what happened with the review model?


----------



## lwalper (Feb 4, 2015)

Mine runs smooth and quiet.


----------



## Wildman (Feb 4, 2015)

Think have to take magazine articles with a grain of salt.  Advertising dollars and personal preferences rule!  Have not read the article so do not know how much experience auther has a woodturner.


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 4, 2015)

Well, I won't buy a Delta lathe again, so their ranking the Jet lower doesn't mean much to me.


----------



## Huey101 (Feb 4, 2015)

lwalper said:


> Mine runs smooth and quiet.



Same here. Rock solid.


----------



## cschimmel (Feb 4, 2015)

I use mine everyday and have for months and I"m still impressed with it..


----------



## shastastan (Feb 4, 2015)

I think there was a previous discussion on this issue.  The magazine reviewer could have had a 1221 with some problems.  Mine has had a few problems, but some have gone away with breaking it in.  A positive thing that I haven't heard mention is that the belt tightening lever has detentes that I really like.  Some of the 1221 issues can be due to damage during shipment.  I think that it's sensitive to items that may only be slightly out of round.  At least mine seems to be. YMMV


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't think the author was biased against the jet.  There were several good things mentioned.  It had the easiest belt changes among the lineup.    It also had the most accurate tachometer - he tested them.  A couple other lathes were off. 

I think the test lathe had an issue.


----------



## Woodnick43 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Jet  1221*

Mine has been running fine for over  1year I had a problem early on and I think Dan mentioned he had the same problem,Dan mentioned he thought it was a Break in problem. It was as the problem went away. No problems since.


----------



## yort81 (Feb 4, 2015)

Other than my speed control knob being kind of loosey goosey ...Mine is very smooth and solid 

Im happy with it!!


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 5, 2015)

It could be that that particular machine had a manufacturing flaw.  It does happen


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 5, 2015)

For those answering to this thread, it is the Jet 1221VS that is being talked about. This was a step up from their 1220VS that has been around for quite some time. So if you say you have that lathe make sure you are talking about the same lathe. I have the 1220VS and love it. Never did see a need to step up. The next lathe I buy will be a OneWay. Of course I may need to hit the lottery first but that is no big deal.


http://www.oneway.ca/lathes/1224lathe.htm


----------



## Wildman (Feb 5, 2015)

Odds of a tool vendor sending over a sub-par lathe or other woodworking equipment for review not unheard of, normally they replace that equipment with another one.  Have no idea why did not happen or why lathe not checked out before shipping to magazine.  

There are people that received their Jet 1221 lathes with missing components, owner’s manuals, and shipping damage.  That has happened with most brands sold today.

Still have more positive user reviews on-line on this lathe so definitely take the article with a grain of salt.  Majority not so positive reviewers happy with their purchase and recommend you buy a Jet 1221!

That article discussed a lot here;

Midi lathe reviews in the latest Wood Magazine - by Rick M. @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 5, 2015)

I always find it more interesting to look at the 'ads' closest to a review to see what is really going on.....

Since I don't really believe in conspiracy theories(that much), it's all I'll say.





My 12" Jet never had an issue.







Scott (maybe it's not 'green' enough) B


----------



## hughdrbf (Feb 7, 2015)

*Jet 1221VS vibration*

Absolutely, yes. The vibration comes in at 800RPM and dissipates away around 850RPM. This happened with it new when I got it in December 2013. Spring of 2014 I called Jet and their tech support sent a local tech out to replace the headstock bearings, upper and lower pulleys, and the spindle. No joy. 

They then authorized a replacement and it, too, exhibits the same vibration issue at the same RPM range. 

The tech who did the work is well known and recognized in my area. His opinion was that the electronic control unit was pulsing the motor which becomes noticeable as vibration. I avoid the RPM range when using the 1221VS. Other than that I'm good for now with its capabilities given the price paid. 

My hope is that when I move up to a metal lathe, the one I choose turns out to be well designed, well engineered, well built, of high quality, and exacting, accurate, and problem-free in its operation. Of course, I will ask for opinions of IAP member first. 

All comments welcome. 

Hugh


----------



## lwalper (Feb 7, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> The next lathe I buy will be a OneWay. Of course I may need to hit the lottery first but that is no big deal.
> 
> 
> 1224 Lathe - the MIGHTY midi lathe!



Oneway says "Please call for pricing." Does that mean call your banker?

That's a good looking lathe! 1hp, 3 phase motor. Nice.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 7, 2015)

hughdrbf said:


> Absolutely, yes. The vibration comes in at 800RPM and dissipates away around 850RPM. This happened with it new when I got it in December 2013. Spring of 2014 I called Jet and their tech support sent a local tech out to replace the headstock bearings, upper and lower pulleys, and the spindle. No joy.  They then authorized a replacement and it, too, exhibits the same vibration issue at the same RPM range.  The tech who did the work is well known and recognized in my area. His opinion was that the electronic control unit was pulsing the motor which becomes noticeable as vibration. I avoid the RPM range when using the 1221VS. Other than that I'm good for now with its capabilities given the price paid.  My hope is that when I move up to a metal lathe, the one I choose turns out to be well designed, well engineered, well built, of high quality, and exacting, accurate, and problem-free in its operation. Of course, I will ask for opinions of IAP member first.  All comments welcome.  Hugh


interesting.  Only in that 50 rpm range?    For pens too or only with chuck?  

I'm wondering if your prob is the sane as the reviewer or a little different.


----------



## hughdrbf (Feb 7, 2015)

Dan, the vibration is present with and without Nova G3 or Beall collet chucks installed. 

Hugh


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 7, 2015)

lwalper said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > The next lathe I buy will be a OneWay. Of course I may need to hit the lottery first but that is no big deal.
> ...




They are pricey and go for about $2500. Craft Supply USA has them. But what a nice lathe. I have turned on one.  It is not a 3phase motor. 120volts or can be converted to 220volts.


----------



## low_48 (Feb 10, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> lwalper said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...



Packard sells two different part numbers, one for 110, another for 220. Pretty sure you can't switch once you have the machine. I believe the actual motor is three phase with a variable frequency drive that either takes 110 or 220 single phase input. Just like their big machines.


----------



## wyone (Feb 10, 2015)

I read the info on the lathe.. and it does accept 110 or 220 as the input voltage.  A lot of variable frequency drives do accept different input voltages and keep the same output voltage.  It is a three phase motor that it powers.  Not that unusual anymore.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 10, 2015)

Just wanted to make a point without getting into all the technical aspects of frequency drives and phase shifts and all, that a homeowner can own one and not have to have 3phase in the house. They are really nice lathe.  (retired 42 year electrician here)


----------



## wyone (Feb 10, 2015)

well sheesh.. make me feel bad..  been in the business for 41 years now..  does that mean I get to retire next year??  YAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 10, 2015)

wyone said:


> well sheesh.. make me feel bad..  been in the business for 41 years now..  does that mean I get to retire next year??  YAAAAAAAAAAAAY



Yes, move over it is a kids game. I worked in construction all my life and worked on mostly industrial, commercial, schooling, and huge data centers which are all the rage here since 9/11. I have seen a lot of changes over the  years. The things we used to build on site now get built off site and shipped in place and the work to install is cut drastically. Running work and leading men became less fun and interesting. The work always was and always will be but the accent on every job being in a whole before you even stepped foot on the job  just got depressing. Been there done that seen that. It was time to go. Glad to step aside and let the young bucks have a shot at it. 

Know when to say when. In this business waiting too long can be very costly. You are not the same person you were 20 years ago. Just got a call tonight that a person I had worked with many times just passed away at the age of 60. He retired in the summer. 

Hope you make it.


----------



## wyone (Feb 11, 2015)

Well I would be OK with retiring..  the bank account and wife say differently though.  LOL.  I  totally get about the not the same as I was 20 years ago.  I feel it most days.  I am a lot smarter than I used to be however.  

Times have certainly changed.  I did start my electrical career early, at 14 with my father, so I figure I have a few more years to go.  I am happy you were able to retire when you still have the desire to do other things.  I want to do that, but since I am now an addict to pen turning, I am not sure I will ever be able to AFFORD to quit.  If I have more free time I will spend more money on turning!  lol


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 11, 2015)

wyone said:


> Well I would be OK with retiring..  the bank account and wife say differently though.  LOL.  I  totally get about the not the same as I was 20 years ago.  I feel it most days.  I am a lot smarter than I used to be however.
> 
> Times have certainly changed.  I did start my electrical career early, at 14 with my father, so I figure I have a few more years to go.  I am happy you were able to retire when you still have the desire to do other things.  I want to do that, but since I am now an addict to pen turning, I am not sure I will ever be able to AFFORD to quit.  If I have more free time I will spend more money on turning!  lol




Well Mitch, I do not know how old you are but it sounds as if you are quite younger than I being when you said you started. But just a piece of advice, you can't take it with you. When you start reaching a certain age, no matter how many years or how much money you make you will never have enough if you don't already. I understand about the bills and things but Father time wins out. Hopefully retirement is within your reach and you can enjoy it with good health. Be careful out there. It is a profession that requires your full attention all the time.


----------



## suefox51 (Feb 28, 2015)

So, if I can pull you all back to the article - I'm looking to upgrade and based on the article was leaning towards either the Delta 46-460 or the Rikon 70-220VSR - should I still be considering the JET???

Can someone take the confusion away???

Sue


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 28, 2015)

suefox51 said:


> So, if I can pull you all back to the article - I'm looking to upgrade and based on the article was leaning towards either the Delta 46-460 or the Rikon 70-220VSR - should I still be considering the JET???  Can someone take the confusion away???  Sue



Yes.  The jet is a great lathe.   There are many many owners of the 1221 here including me and I've yet to meet one who regrets their decision.  

However, the rikon offers very similar features and a cheaper price and should prob be in the consideration. 

In my opinion, the service problems with delta would eliminate it from the running for me.


----------



## suefox51 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks Dan for your thoughts. If I had no issue with price (don't I wish), would you suggest the Jet over the Rikon, and if so, why.

Thanks!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 28, 2015)

suefox51 said:


> Thanks Dan for your thoughts. If I had no issue with price (don't I wish), would you suggest the Jet over the Rikon, and if so, why.  Thanks!



Posted in your other thread.  I think all three are good.   I'd still choose the jet.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 5, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> wyone said:
> 
> 
> > Well I would be OK with retiring..  the bank account and wife say differently though.  LOL.  I  totally get about the not the same as I was 20 years ago.  I feel it most days.  I am a lot smarter than I used to be however.
> ...



Mitch,
I'll second what John says... I retired at 64 after 40 years in the traffic and transportation industry... I woke one morning and told my wife, "Hey today's my anniversary of when I started in this business - 40 years ago... I retired a month later when she turned 62."... haven't regretted it one minute.  You'll be surprised on what you can do on lesser income.  We don't travel much, we both tend to be home-bodies anyway... but when our time comes, having all the money in the world won't keep the angels away. 

I'll also second his admonition to be careful... I don't know much about electricity, but do know that it hurts like hell if you don't give it it's proper respect... when in the navy I set a re-perf into a telex machine crooked and crossed a couple of leads... when I got up off the desk that was about 6 feet behind me, I looked for the s*b that hit me in the elbows with the baseball bat... couldn't find him in the dark...I blew every circuit in the radio shack, plus the lights and nearly my lights.  I've had a very healthy respect for electricity since.


----------



## Frog Morton (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm curious to know what the article had to say about the Nova Comet II.

I've been using one for a few months and have been very pleased with it, and I would be surprised to hear if they found any major faults with it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 7, 2015)

Frog Morton said:


> I'm curious to know what the article had to say about the Nova Comet II.
> 
> I've been using one for a few months and have been very pleased with it, and I would be surprised to hear if they found any major faults with it.




Ribbit Ribbit  ( my attempt at humor) 

Well Frogman If you want to see the article in its entirety you can either purchase it at a book store or Home Depot or Lowes. Or you can download the article at Wood's homepage for $4 and change.

But with that said I can give you a brief rundown as to what they said. Now this is just the lathe you mentioned.

The Nova CometII experienced slow down when spindle turning large blanks due to belt slippage (low torque ) They suggest to run at a higher speed but caution using larger blanks that is not always possible and could be dangerous. The General International 25-200 and the Penn State Turncraft Commander had the same problems. Delta, Jet and Rikon had no problems.

The next problem was the banjo and its tool rest. It frequently comes loose. ( this use to be a big complaint and there was a few people and i think even a person here that made a larger nut/washer that goes under the ways to lock the banjo. you may be able to get that if that is a problem for you)

The Nova had the lowest amount of indexing stops with 12 as compared to most that had 24. Could be a factor if you do alot of segmenting work on the lathe. 

Overall the grading they gave the lathe was not terrible. 

B-  *torque
A-  *Absence of vibration
B-  *ease of changing speeds
B-  *ease of banjo use
B-  *ease of tool rest
A   *ease of using tailstock
A   *ease of using tailstock quill 
C   *Accuracy of speed control
C+ *ease of indexing headstock spindle 
A   *center to center alignment

Take what you want out of the review. Most wood magazines do their own testing and reviews but many people refer to Wood's reviews. Hope it helps and happy turning.


----------



## Frog Morton (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you for the summary, jttheclockman. I appreciate you taking the time to do that for me.

I haven't experienced any of those issues, but I only turn smaller items (6-8" bowls, peppermills, pens...those sorts of things).

Did they mention in the article whether they broke the motor in according to the instructions? 
I've heard stories of people reading that part of the manual well after they started using the lathe.

I've been nothing but pleased with it, but I always like to hear how others are getting along with things that I own.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 7, 2015)

Frog Morton said:


> Thank you for the summary, jttheclockman. I appreciate you taking the time to do that for me.
> 
> I haven't experienced any of those issues, but I only turn smaller items (6-8" bowls, peppermills, pens...those sorts of things).
> 
> ...




No the article was not that long. It was not a real in depth review of each lathe. It was more or less highlights.


----------



## Frog Morton (Mar 8, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> No the article was not that long. It was not a real in depth review of each lathe. It was more or less highlights.




Oh okay, thank you.


----------

